# whether to wether?



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

My kids got these two kids as their bottle babies. Right now we only have space for them but we are looking at moving to 20 acres. Eventually I would like to get a small herd of myotonics going. Originally I was going to wether both of these boys just as pets. Now I am thinking maybe I will keep 1 or both of them intact. Gauge (the black one) is a total sweet and follows my daughter around everywhere. They are buddies. I wonder if he will stay so sweet if he stays intact? Should I keep them both intact or wether one of them? I think their differing colors would make some nice babies but I don't want them to have a crappy attitude. I do know they will be nasty little creatures when females are in season. I need help deciding. 

Im not sure whats up with the pictures. It kept saying it wasn't loading them.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Just depends how much time you spend with them. One of my buck's is probably the sweetest goat I have, he is like a puppy dog. While the other whom I did not spend as much time with because his mom was wild when I got her, is not people friendly at all and he was born here. I have to ask though....you do know how stinky they will become if you leave them intact right? Like peeing all over themself and everyone around them?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome to TGS by the way


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How long is it going to be before you have the farm up and running and buy more goats? Male goats stink. They can be very friendly but they pee on themselves and can stink bad. 

You may want to go ahead and wether these boys and then when you are really ready, then get a buck and some does.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

We have a huge Boer buck and he is so sweet and i can mess with him all the time


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Personally I would wether these boys, wethers make the best pets! when you are ready to breed I would invest in proven stock. I chose to have registered goats as they are easier to sell. Best of luck! :thumb:


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Id recoment wethering for a first timer. Then once you get into it you can get an intact one. Plus intact ones smell! (usually) lol

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

The farm will likely be up and running in a few months so long as the people give us the price we are wanting. I am a novice at this but the farm is right across the road from my aunt who raised myotonics for some time. 

We spend time with these boys regularly as they are bottle babies so as long as staying intact won't change their personality I'd like to keep them intact and get some does or doelings when we get moved. 
I love these guys and would love to use then as my bucks. Will they fight if kept intact or still get along?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Iv heard about goats lashing out in their "rut"

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

My boys get along very well....but during rut they do fight some. They've never tried to kill each other but they do go from the normal play fighting to more serious fighting when in rut. I think a lot will depend on the individual goats themselves.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would castrate them. Bottle babies as herd bucks are a trainwreck waiting to happen. Bucks in rut can get aggressive and a bottle baby as a herd buck can easily become your worst nightmare.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree with GoatCrazy about bottle babies as bucks. We bought one for our Boer buck.... and let's just say- He is attracted to humans, not goats. The whole deal too... not just him being 'nice' to us. He won't even breed our goats either.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Wether them. There are a million goats on Craigslist. When you are ready to raise goats and the property is in your name, invest in the best that you can afford. 

I also agree that bottle baby + herdsire does not go well together. If it has testicles, you can't ever trust it 100%.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

polopony said:


> If it has testicles, you can't ever trust it 100%.


We're still talking about goats, right?? :slapfloor::ROFL: Sorry. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmmm, good point! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

FarmerJen said:


> We're still talking about goats, right?? :slapfloor::ROFL: Sorry. Couldn't help myself.


I was thinking the exact same thing lol.

I see lots of goats on craigslist but im partial to the myotonics which I don't see many of. Seeing as I already have 2 cute bucks I was thinking of keeping them intact to start my herd. I'd hate to wether them and then regret it.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

I know... the whole testicles comment, but I just had to .... sorry ... but 

I am not saying buy Myotonics from Craigslist. Since you said you were 1) newer to goats and 2) have an aunt who raised them and 3) she is right across from the property you want to get, I would recommend having her evaluate them before you make a decision. I just would rather start with something you know is good quality. Wethers make great pets.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Bucks..from what I've learned tend to smell really bad and during rut pee on themselves...which is obviously not pretty. Plus, I've heard that bucks, even bottle babies, can grow up to be mean, mostly in rut. If I were you, I would wether. 

If you plan on making a breeding operation, take some time to learn the breed, get proven stock from reputable breeders. Use the wethers as learning tools to get used to goats. Take as much time as you need, you have it all. If you rush into this you could end up with a not-so-nice looking herd.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Little_K, where are you located?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Little_K_Farm said:


> I'd hate to wether them and then regret it.


I'd hate to see you not wether them and read about someone getting hurt or killed. About 3 years ago a doe kidded with 2 bucks. The doe was friendly and so were the kids. I would pick the kids up and pet them and love on them. They lost all fear of humans - even humans they had never seen before. I kept one of those kids for a herd buck. It wasn't very long before I couldn't go in that pen without an axe handle in my hand. He would rear up at me in the pen, if I was by the fence petting one of the girls he would come over and try to get my hand between his head and the fence. When I walked into that pen for any reason he would head for me. I sold him, and I never made a pet out of a buck again - ever. If he was like that just being a pet, what do you think a herd buck raised as a bottle baby is going to be like?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree if you are wanting them as pets for your children they should be wethered. But not all bucks turn out to be vicious and mean. I have owned several bucks and not one of them ever tried to harm me. Most of them were actually quite sweet. I always treat my bucks as pets, just not so much while they are in rut because they stink so bad and they are so preoccupied at that time that they don't want any attention anyways. And like I said earlier, I currently have two bucks. My alpha male is four years old and one of the SWEETEST goats I have ever owned. He loves to be petted and scratched and has no fear of humans. He has never once tried to attack anyone. I'm not saying that all bucks are sweet but I also want you to know that not all are mean either. In the end it is a decision you will have to make. Another good point is that you are wanting to breed fainting goats...in that case I would also wether them. Dont start your herd off with a buck that isn't what you are aiming for for your herd. If you want a fainting goat herd I would wether these boys and get a fainting buck when your ready.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your input Keep them coming. As for the quality of these fainting goats they did come from a reputable breeder, my aunt actually got her goats from her, and I believe, are full myotonic (I will be checking before making a final decision). Her bucks were there in a pen when we got these boys. They were very nice and neither acted ill towards her or the babies when they went in their pen. (She has large acerage and was building new fencing so the mom and babies were loose by the house. The babies went in with the bucks when we were trying to catch them.) 

I am leaning towards wethering both of them or at least Gauge. He will already jump on us when we are in there feeding. He finishes his bottle way before Rowdy and then wants to jump all over us wanting more. I am thinking if I keep one of them intact it would be Rowdy. Gauge is really my daughters pet and my son likes Rowdy but is not near as into him as my daughter is to Gague. 

GoatCrazy I am located in Central Missouri. 

We also have a micro pig that the goats live with (and think she is their momma sometimes lol). We were originally looking for a boyfriend for her when we decided to get the goats instead. I may just think about finding her a boyfriend after we move and starting a small fainting goat herd later on. I am good friends with the daughter of the lady we got these boys from so I will always know where to get goats if I want to start raising more later on. She did not have any does at this time anyway.


----------



## gardenbhean (Mar 16, 2013)

I think it's a good idea to wether one and keep one intact! Wethers make great company for bucks that are too frisky to be kept around pregnant does and the females here settle in much more comfortably and quietly with a buck hanging around. Although I can't say I have too much experience with bucks and we got ours pretty old, he's really nice to the girls and doesn't chase them around like I thought he would (except at first for 10 minutes maybe) and they are all very happy together.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Just my personal input, I love my buck!!! 

He is a nigi and is the best little guy ever. He does smell a bit during rut and pee's on his face but, that doesn't stop me from getting my snuggles from him (I just stink after, nothing a shower won't fix). He loves the lady goats and loves his job as a buck. He is every bit as friendly as my wethers and all three of them get feisty with each other once in a while.

I also LOVE  my nigi wethers! They make great companions for my buck and they also get feisty with each other. I had them a year and a half before the buck.

They all three wrestle for attention and loves from us and I wouldn't trade/sell them for all the money or gold in the world.

Wether'd or not they are great pets and stud.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Little_K, I don't know how far you want to travel for Myotonic goats, but you might think about checking out www.tennesseemeatgoats.com. It is owned by a lady named Suzanne Gasparotto(sp?), she lives in Lohn, Texas, and she raises Myotonic goats.

PS Her site is also a wonderful reference for raising goats.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

If you want them for pets I'd wether. It is no fun being around a goat that smells terrible. You'll want to shower after touching them, at least I do.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

katie said:


> If you want them for pets I'd wether. It is no fun being around a goat that smells terrible. You'll want to shower after touching them, at least I do.


I agree. Except, my buck smelled so bad sometimes a shower wouldn't get rid of the smell.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

That's disgusting. I'd love to hear what you pick to do.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

There are other breeders around for myotonics in Missouri. I just had 2 bucklings born a month ago and they will both be wethered. I am curious as to if these guys are registerable or from registered stock. Not that it matters


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

polopony said:


> Wether them. There are a million goats on Craigslist. When you are ready to raise goats and the property is in your name, invest in the best that you can afford.
> 
> I also agree that bottle baby + herdsire does not go well together. If it has testicles, you can't ever trust it 100%.


I second the "if it has testicles part" and that applies to humans as well!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm just kidding!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I heard somewhere... take the balls and the brains come back!


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

These two are registerable. We should know something on the house within a week or so and if we do get it these boys are likely staying bucks. I talked to the breeder and she has not had any issue with aggresiveness or behavior changes from her stock. If we get the house we will be on the hunt for a twinkle and sparkle. Those are the names the kids picked for their does


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Macibear said:


> I heard somewhere... take the balls and the brains come back!


Oh my gosh...

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I would first take them and look at their breed and see how they measure up. Second I would leave them bucks, because ( and no offense to any one who has wethers) wethers arnt good for anything on my farm (except for eating) and in the future if they are good enough breed with them if not and you want them as pets a vet can surgicly castrate. Hope your choice is a great one. 

If I had to castrate one it would have to be the black one because he seems smaller and in the pic his ears seem small. But then again I do raise boers what do I know


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

I would definitely wether both of them. I have one wether and he is one of the sweetest goats ever! He also LOVES people!!!!!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

(QUOTE) Second I would leave them bucks, because ( and no offense to any one who has wethers) wethers arnt good for anything on my farm (except for eating) and in the future if they are good enough breed with them if not and you want them as pets a vet can surgicly castrate. Hope your choice is a great one. (QUOTE DRAKES FARM)


You could always raise them to be pack! And some people do enjoy having pet goats. Personally I agree with you though That wethers can be pretty useless unless you show or pack. I Don't really like keeping a buck around though just because of the smell and that they are worthless most of the year. Plus they require and extra pen!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

True I didnt think of that because I dont show

Now I would like to learn how to train a pak goat, put a haybale on his back and have him walk out in the middle of the rest of the herd


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

DrakesFarm said:


> True I didnt think of that because I dont show
> 
> Now I would like to learn how to train a pak goat, put a haybale on his back and have him walk out in the middle of the rest of the herd


Oh my god...

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Little_K_Farm said:


> These two are registerable. We should know something on the house within a week or so and if we do get it these boys are likely staying bucks. I talked to the breeder and she has not had any issue with aggresiveness or behavior changes from her stock. If we get the house we will be on the hunt for a twinkle and sparkle. Those are the names the kids picked for their does


 You know what you could also train one of them as a cart goat. Ive always wanted to do that but I don't feel like I have the time or the wethers.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

We have a Togg wether (Frankie) that was a former buck -- castrated at 3 years old. Alli is training him to pull cart. He's sweet now and the babysitter for the weaned kids. When the does were in heat, Dolly kept following him around and flagging -- it was funny -- he had no interest, but she clearly liked him better than the actual (smaller) buck. One day last fall I watched a 'train' of Frankie, Dolly, DeeDee (Dolly's 2-year old doeling), and Slade (buck) go round and round the pen for about an hour. 

Just to say -- you can change your mind and get them castrated later -- but can't change your mind once they are wethered. 

We've also got an angora buck who was a bottle baby. He smells a bit, but not too bad. He likes his head scratched through the fence and isn't at all confused about people (no 'behavior' to us), but we don't go into his pen lately as somehow now that the does are near kidding (his pen adjoins the does' pen along a short section of fence) he's gotten weirdly territorial about his space. (weirdly because he was fine all last fall when the does were in heat and all winter too).


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

If you are looking for more myotonic breeders, go to the MGR website,http://www.myotonicgoatregistry.net/ it has a list of breeders from each state with contact information. Plus it has lots of information on raising myotonics etc.


----------

